# Bryant vs. Malone --- The Real Story



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

This is an excerpt from the article in the LA Times today (12/12/04).

"Both Bryant and Karl Malone — speaking through his agent, Dwight Manley — confirmed Saturday night that they had a major falling out involving Bryant's wife, Vanessa, two weeks before the Bryant radio interview that had supposedly ticked off Malone so much. Before Saturday night's game with the Clippers, Bryant listened as I relayed the story that's going around town, and when I finished, he said, that's true." Los Angeles Times

"On Nov. 23, the night the Lakers played the Bucks at Staples Center, Vanessa was talking on the phone to Malone's wife, Kaye. Kaye gave Vanessa her husband's cellphone number, and Vanessa called Malone, who was sitting at courtside, and invited Malone's child to join her. Malone, wearing cowboy boots and a hat, eventually took the child to Vanessa. Malone hugged Vanessa, and then Vanessa asked — as Manley recounts this part of the story — "Hey, cowboy, what are you hunting?" "She said it twice," Manley said, "and Karl answered the second time, 'I'm hunting for little Mexican girls.' " After the game Vanessa told Bryant that Malone had come on to her, and said several inappropriate things. She also told Bryant that she had called Malone's wife and asked Kaye to get her husband away from her." Los Angeles Times

"Bryant called Malone on his cellphone after the game, and Bryant laid into Malone. Bryant said Malone didn't have much to say in return and didn't deny anything. What's a husband supposed to do when your wife tells you something like that? Bryant wanted to know as we talked. Bryant said he was uncomfortable discussing the incident and he would have preferred to keep it quiet, but the New York Post reported this week that Malone was seen giving Vanessa a big hug, and then "somehow Malone managed to cross Vanessa" and got on her "frosty side." Los Angeles Times

"Karl wants me to give you two messages," Manley said after calling Malone. "He never hit on Vanessa, nor would he…. In fact, when he first heard about [the accusation], he said, 'You have to be kidding me.' "As for the comments he made to her that offended her personally, he told both her and Kobe that night that he apologized." Manley said that after Malone apologized, "Kobe followed that with a string of threats." Los Angeles Times

"Bryant said he was upset but he said that he made no threats and was only coming to the defense of his wife, and that he told Malone to stay away from his wife. Bryant said when he did the radio interview with XTRA (690/1150) he never mentioned anything about the simmering feud between the two because he didn't want to take personal shots at Malone. Manley said Bryant called the Malone home the next day with more threats, and that Malone's wife listened in on a speaker phone." Los Angeles Times

"Bryant said that both he and his wife called the Malones the next day in an attempt to work things out but failed. The Bryants' second-day phone call and continuing accusations infuriated Malone and that led him to effectively end his relationship with the Lakers. The subsequent radio interview with XTRA allowed the rift between the two to go public without any mention of the soap opera — until now." Los Angeles Times


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow... The comment by Malone lit the fire.. Understand where Kobe's coming from in a way now.. 

Blah this is stupid!


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

Someone guess what's going to pop up tomorrow, quick.:grinning:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

'I'm hunting for little Mexican girls

What The Hell


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

****, if I was Kobe I would have been pissed too.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 'I'm hunting for little Mexican girls
> 
> What The Hell


That _is_ a strange comment to make... oh well. Can anything surprise us Laker fans anymore?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

great stuff... this should be a reality tv show.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> That _is_ a strange comment to make... oh well. Can anything surprise us Laker fans anymore?


Exactly. :whatever: I'll be glad when Malone finds a new team. The media has decided to want to make the Lakers their new whipping boy I swear.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

She did jive diss Karl calling him a Cowboy. Saying hunting little Mexican girls is a major diss. 

Now how it escalated is amazing . Saying hunting Mexican girls didn't seem to be an advance. Seems like Kobe's wife might have been alittle slow on the uptake.She misunderstood the intended diss. Unless Malone said something else after that. 

Kobe's reaction to it was expected. 

Why didn't it get squashed behind the scene's though seems way more misunderstanding than anything. 

Why wouldn't Karl have said I didn't mean it any other way than to diss her and my bad.

Why would Kobe have to threaten Karl and go through all the rest. Unless karl did mean it as an advance on Kobe's wife. 

Real strange stuff.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I think i'm gonna try to focus on the Lakers playing BASKETBALL from now on. All this extra stuff is getting to be stupid.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe just needed to take a page out of The Darkness' book and tell Karl:

"Get yo hands off of my woman, *edited*!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 'I'm hunting for little Mexican girls
> 
> What The Hell


Yeah, Karl must just be a sad, horny old man.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Kobe just needed to take a page out of The Darkness' book and tell Karl:
> 
> "Get yo hands off of my woman, *edited*!"


But Kobe can go out and cheat on her?



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> But Kobe can go out and cheat on her?
> ...


:rofl:

Well at least she's not like Kris Benson's wife, or Malone would have already gotten some!


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

if i was kobe i wouldve knocked him the fcuk out


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> But Kobe can go out and cheat on her?
> ...


First of all, I was joking on that line. You need to pull the stick out of your bum.

Second, Vanessa wasn't cheating on him, so what you said makes no sense. This wasn't a case of Vanessa doing something and Kobe getting angry. Malone hit on his wife and Vanessa didn't like it. So like I said...what you just said makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> if i was kobe i wouldve knocked him the fcuk out


Karl Malone










Kobe Bryant










Umm... Yeah...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> ...



hahahahaha!


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

Here's my take:

Malone was making a joke. He wasn't hitting on her. He was only teasing. Unfortunately she took it wrong.

My wife and I have friends that we kid around a lot with. Sometimes we'll make sexual jokes about the other couple, but it's all in fun. I think Carl was responding to Vanessa's tease about hunting, so he responded with a flirty joke. But since Vanessa is immature she took it wrong. Maybe rightly so, but it still shows her immaturity (and everyone else's immaturity) that they weren't able to resolve this. I can't imagine saying something in jest to hurt my friend's wife's feelings that I wouldn't be able to apologize for later and make things right.

The whole thing comes down to one word: Immaturity.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

Hm... actually, if these quotes at ESPN are true, then Carl was out of line. 

_Malone was asked by Vanessa Bryant, "Hey, cowboy, what are you hunting?" in reference to Malone wearing a cowboy hat and boots. "She said it twice," Manley said, "and Karl answered, 'I'm hunting for little Mexican girls.' "

"Vanessa didn't know what to say because this was the first time she had ever spoken to Malone without Kobe or Kaye being around. Karl continued. 'Do you like me?' Malone asked her, to which Vanessa said 'as my friend, Kaye's husband,'" Pelinka said.

"From there Malone asked Vanessa if she could keep a secret, and that he would like to tell her something. At which point Vanessa told him she was a married woman and he was a married man who was old enough to be her father. To which Malone replied, 'Oh, like your Daddy?' At that point she told me she ended the conversation."

In the second half of the game, Malone sent his son over to sit with the Bryants. "Vanessa told me that she just was very uncomfortable at halftime and that Karl was acting and saying weird things." said Pelinka. "When the game ended, Vanessa walked Malone's son back to Karl. She told me that she asked Malone why he was wearing that (cowboy) hat. His response was, 'I'm hunting for young Mexican girls.' At which point Vanessa just walked away._


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

YIKES


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Karl Malone
> ...


a pipe in the head should do it 
dont play smart on me (Dont Bait please -B34C)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This isn't still as bad as what Malone said about Magic, but worse than what he said about Byron Scott. 

Shame on all you Laker fans that embraced this idiot piece of trash last year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> Shame on all you Laker fans that embraced this idiot piece of trash last year.


No matter how idiotic Malone may be off the court sometimes, there's simply no way you couldn't root for the guy the way he played on the court last year. Can you deny that?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I gotta go with Jamel on this one. Malone is a piece of crap. A ballsy play making a pass at Kobe's wife. 

He's getting so much pub his life and legacy is becoming a joke.

Malone should be embarrased by what went on. He came on to Kobe's wife and got caught out there. 

Now his big huff and puff on Kobe's radio comments make sense. 

Now we understand what the personal things were.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No matter how idiotic Malone may be off the court sometimes, there's simply no way you couldn't root for the guy the way he played on the court last year. Can you deny that?


Normally I can look past a guys personality and whatnot, but when I see him elbowing guys, and taking his trademark cheap shots while wearing Laker yellow I couldn't help but feel cheated out of enjoying my team and someone on it. It was always on the back of my mind. This guy also had kids out of wedlock that he didn't talk to until they were in high school. He's a moron off the court and a thug on it. When I reflect on Malone's career I'll remember his cheap shot that ruined Derek Smith's career first.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Normally I can look past a guys personality and whatnot, but when I see him elbowing guys, and taking his trademark cheap shots while wearing Laker yellow I couldn't help but feel cheated out of enjoying my team and someone on it. It was always on the back of my mind. This guy also had kids out of wedlock that he didn't talk to until they were in high school. He's a moron off the court and a thug on it. When I reflect on Malone's career I'll remember his cheap shot that ruined Derek Smith's career first.


Fair enough (in terms of his dirty tactics).


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

we finally don't have drama among guys signed on the team for once, maybe it'd be better off if malone doesn't come to the Lakers


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Kobe and his wife arestill babies and need to get someoneto change their pampers.

If Kobe has a problem with Carl over this then they should both go into the wood shed and settle it. (It's best to have an ambulance standing by to haul Kobe to the hospital)


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Kobe has to believe anything his wife say's or it will cost him big time in his wallet. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> Kobe and his wife arestill babies and need to get someoneto change their pampers.
> 
> If Kobe has a problem with Carl over this then they should both go into the wood shed and settle it. (It's best to have an ambulance standing by to haul Kobe to the hospital)


It's Karl, not Carl. And the expression is go BEHIND the wood shed.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> Kobe and his wife arestill babies and need to get someoneto change their pampers.
> 
> If Kobe has a problem with Carl over this then they should both go into the wood shed and settle it. (It's best to have an ambulance standing by to haul Kobe to the hospital)


Kobe did everything he could to keep this situation private, which is why while he was on the radio and afterwards while he was addressing the media about how Malone got "upset over the comments" he never even mentioned it. He never once said "I don't want him back." He said even if Malone would've returned to the Lakers he would've accepted him as a player even though they had a personal problem between them.

Word of it leaked out (hell if I know how) so he's talking about it now but Karl is the one at fault on this one. He knew it'd be easy to take anything Kobe said, shape it any way he wanted to and turn it against him to make Kobe look like he was the bad guy because so many people already think Kobe is trash, and they'd believe him. That's pretty low. If he didn't want to play here he should've just been a man and left.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I believe Karl deserves are benefit of the doubt since he has been in the league for nearly 20 years causing virtually no trouble whatsoever. Then we have Kobe who's been cheating on his wife, just got out of court, is still pretty much a baby along with his wife and basically tore the team apart with his ego in the off season.

I think this is just some act by Vanessa because she doesn't like Malone for whatever reason. She knows if Kobe doesn't do something about it then she can fork over some serious coin. She has power right now and shes taking advantage of it, or testing it out. If she can control the Lakers through her husband then shes capable of doing a lot of bad things to the league.

IMHO, as much as I hate reality TV shows and drama, this is Vanessa Bryants doing.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> if i was kobe i wouldve knocked him the fcuk out


I'm glad Kobe didn't try. We need him on the court his year, not in the hospital.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> I believe Karl deserves are benefit of the doubt since he has been in the league for nearly 20 years causing virtually no trouble whatsoever.


:whofarted


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> :whofarted


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> I believe Karl deserves are benefit of the doubt since he has been in the league for nearly 20 years causing virtually no trouble whatsoever. Then we have Kobe who's been cheating on his wife, just got out of court, is still pretty much a baby along with his wife and basically tore the team apart with his ego in the off season.
> 
> I think this is just some act by Vanessa because she doesn't like Malone for whatever reason. She knows if Kobe doesn't do something about it then she can fork over some serious coin. She has power right now and shes taking advantage of it, or testing it out. If she can control the Lakers through her husband then shes capable of doing a lot of bad things to the league.
> ...


And how exactly do you know this. 

You must be with stupid for saying this. 

Karl rep is rock solid. 

Never has caused an ounce of controversy. 

Kobe and his wife own the lakers and are responsible for causing the break-up of the 5X nba champion Lakers.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> :whofarted


LOL. that look is so appropriate. :laugh:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> And how exactly do you know this.
> ...


I'm not saying I KNOW anything regarding whats really going on. I'm just stating my opinion and theory.

I'm not stupid because I have a different opinion than you, especially considering you can't seem to manufacture coherent paragraphs.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> :whofarted


Talk about using the perfect emoticon.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> if i was kobe i wouldve knocked him the fcuk out


malone would have raped him in a fight :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> 
> 
> malone would have raped him in a fight :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


So Kobe would finally be getting a taste of his own medicine? 

Oh snaps, I went there!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> :whofarted


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> I'm not saying I KNOW anything regarding whats really going on. I'm just stating my opinion and theory.
> 
> I'm not stupid because I have a different opinion than you, especially considering you can't seem to manufacture coherent paragraphs.


You are exactly right and I agree You don't know anything. 

Fell right into that one.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> :whofarted


I would have posted that, if you hadn't already.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

*If there is truth in this, I don't wanna see Malone as a HEAT or a LAKER anymore*

Excerpts from the LA Times today, Monday 12/13/04

"Bryant narrowed his eyes angrily numerous times while discussing further details of the fallout between the Newport Beach neighbors that stemmed from a cellphone conversation between Malone and Bryant's wife, Vanessa, during the Lakers' Nov. 23 game against the Milwaukee Bucks. "He was like a mentor to me, an older brother to me," Bryant said before the Lakers' 105-98 victory Sunday against the Orlando Magic. "When something like that happens, you're upset, you're hurt. There's all those emotions tied up in one at the same time. "We've had fun, myself, my wife, [Malone's wife] Kaye, him, we've had fun together. We've been at their house together, joking around, giving each other a hard time, just clowning and being sarcastic with one another, whatever. Baby-sitting the kids and all that." Los Angeles Times

"Vanessa Bryant was on her cellphone with Kaye Malone, who did not attend the game and was at home in Newport Beach. Vanessa Bryant told Kaye Malone that Karl Malone's son, Karl Jr., looked bored during the game. Kaye Malone said to give Karl Malone a call on his cellphone and invite Karl Jr. to sit with the Bryant family. Karl Malone responded improperly when Vanessa Bryant called him, Pelinka said." Los Angeles Times

"According to Pelinka, Malone said at that point, " 'No, why don't you come sit by me and give me a big hug that would be on the front cover of every magazine in the country?' Vanessa said, 'What?' " According to Pelinka, Malone also said he was "hunting for a young Mexican girl" in response to a question from Vanessa Bryant as to why he was wearing a cowboy hat. Vanessa Bryant is a Latina. Kobe Bryant said he had strong words for Malone during a cellphone conversation from his car after the game." Los Angeles Times

"Stay away from my wife," Bryant recalled Sunday as saying to Malone. "What's wrong with you? How could you? "He said, 'I'm sorry if I said anything, if I was out of line, I'll apologize.' What he said is what he said. This thing went on for a while. My wife isn't going to sit there and exaggerate something or blow something out of proportion that doesn't need to be blown out of proportion. She felt uncomfortable being around the dude to the point where she felt like she had to call his wife and tell his wife, 'Your husband's acting out of control right now.' " Los Angeles Times

"Karl did not do what he was accused of," Manley said. "He never hit on [Bryant's] wife. This is a soap opera that is affecting the best power forward ever and a gigantic franchise. Karl did not want to get sucked into it as much as he has. It's all the Bryants' soap opera. It's a personal matter between Kobe and his wife and Karl got drawn into it like a pawn." Los Angeles Times

"Bryant said he could separate "personal from business" if Laker General Manager Mitch Kupchak and owner Jerry Buss went through with a plan to meet with Malone and Manley in the next week or two. The Lakers are still interested in retaining the services of Malone, who has recovered from off-season knee surgery and is deciding whether to retire or return for a 20th season. The San Antonio Spurs are considered the front-runners to sign Malone, 41. "If Mitch feels like and Buss felt like he could come back and play for us and help us out, that's a decision they're going to have to make," Bryant said." Los Angeles Times

"Pelinka said Bryant and Malone were so tight that Malone confided to Bryant before the season that he would not return to play this season. "He said, 'Hey Kobe, I'm done playing … I really want to focus on my family. It's time for me to walk away from the game,' " Pelinka said. "Kobe became emotional about it and said, 'Wow, that's big news. If that's your decision, I wish you all the best. I hope it goes well for you and your family.' " Malone's agent said Malone might have said he was close to retiring, but did not go beyond that. "Karl was still hurt at the time," Manley said. "He was telling everybody he was leaning toward retiring." Los Angeles Times


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Kobe is great on the court, but his off court antics leave a lot to be desired. I guess it takes some longer to become a real man, suck it up and tell your wifey to relax.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

damn why do we have so many trolls, I wish they would go back to espn message boards or realgm, or wherever the hell they came from


----------

